

Twitpocalypse and Facebook landrush to happen at the same time... - IsaacL

http://www.facebook.com/username/ - On 13 June, at 05:01, Facebook opens for vanity urls.<p>http://www.twitpocalypse.com/ - Currently prediction is on 13 Jun 2009 at 10:45:09 AM:  Twitter's database for new tweets potentially overflows.<p>Within 5 hours of each other! What will happen? Will social media explode?
======
johnnybgoode
_What will happen?_

My guess: Nothing that matters.

